# Another dealer not informed about the Ipod adapter



## Vanos4:12PM (Apr 20, 2007)

First of all: I signed all the finance/loan documents this evening and officially a proud owner of a 2011 328. 

Paperwork/loan went smooth but asked about the ipod adapter before I fly out next week and my CA said he would have to check with parts and they were like $75. I stated you the dealer is supposed to give me one before I go as the Welt does not give them out. He got one from parts and it was really no big deal. Then the Sales Mgr pops in the office as was like sure you can get one, they are $75. I again told him that the dealer is supposed to supply me with one before I go. We sort of went round and round then he just said "thank you and have a good trip we'll take care of it" in a very frustrated and rude way and walked out. Is it really this unclear to dealers? I stated if I get another one in Munich or at the PDC I will gladly give theirs back. 

I even emailed my CA and Sales Mgr a picture of page 3 of the European Delivery welcome packet quick reference guide where it clearly states the dealer must provide this. Just frustrating from a customers perspective.

Other than that, everything went smooth.


----------



## the J-Man (Jul 31, 2009)

:blah: You really should have used a board sponsor. :blah:


----------



## FrankAZ (Feb 19, 2009)

Vanos4:12PM said:


> ... asked about the ipod adapter before I fly out next week and my CA said he would have to check with parts and they were like $75. I stated you the dealer is supposed to give me one before I go as the Welt does not give them out. He got one from parts and it was really no big deal. Then the Sales Mgr pops in the office as was like sure you can get one, they are $75. I again told him that the dealer is supposed to supply me with one before I go. We sort of went round and round then he just said "thank you and have a good trip we'll take care of it" in a very frustrated and rude way and walked out. Is it really this unclear to dealers? I stated if I get another one in Munich or at the PDC I will gladly give theirs back.
> 
> I even emailed my CA and Sales Mgr a picture of page 3 of the European Delivery welcome packet quick reference guide where it clearly states the dealer must provide this. Just frustrating from a customers perspective.
> 
> Other than that, everything went smooth.


For what it is worth, my (non board sponsor) CA wasn't familiar with the iPod cable for ED policy either, but he was a gentleman and without my doing anything other than mentioning it he went to the parts department to collect one for me. We agreed that I would return it if I ever collected another.

I used the cable through Europe and brought it back with me lest it get lost/confiscated during the car transport. Many months later when my car was redelivered I found a new (still in the bag) cable in the glove compartment. I gave the brand new iPod cable back to my CA and he was grateful for my remembering our agreement.

I can't be sure but I expect that the second cable pair was introduced to the car at the VPC because they were already in the glove compartment two hours after the car arrived at the dealer and before it had been driven away from where it was unloaded. (My dealer visit was to deliver my second set of keys to them after they mislaid the first set of keys almost as soon as it was taken off the transporter).

AFAIK there is no procedure for BMW to send an iPod cable to the dealer for collection by the ED customer before they travel to Europe. The ED customer is dependent upon there being a cable available in the dealer's parts department. I suppose that it is possible that a dealer might discover the cupboard to be bare and that an ED customer might have to go to the Welt empty handed.

When I am King of the World one of my many many first jobs would be to fix ED so that the Welt supplies the cable during an ED customer's delivery experience.

Frank


----------



## pharding (Mar 14, 2004)

the J-Man said:


> :blah: You really should have used a board sponsor. :blah:


Boy are you naive. Board sponsors are paid advertisers. They are free to do what they want and have done unscrupulous things to the sheep that trust them. Many are fine. All are not and have generated legitimate complaints to no avail here. One was booted off of of Bimmer Post.


----------



## Vanos4:12PM (Apr 20, 2007)

Just another thanks to this board for all the invaluable information here. I would have not known w/o reading all the posts about it. Again, the CA was ok with grabbing one from the parts dept, the Sales Mgr just got a little pi$$y with me trying to charge me for it. Whatever, I didn't let it get to me. 

Though I did get part #ending in 796 instead of 812? I guess I will see if it charges my Iphone next week.


----------



## the J-Man (Jul 31, 2009)

pharding said:


> Boy are naive. Board sponsors are paid advertisers. They are free to do what they want and have done unscrupulous things to the sheep that trust them. Many are fine. All are not and have generated legitimate complaints to no avail here. One was booted off of of Bimmer Post.


 I know, my post was made in jest, thus the blah smilies. :thumbup:


----------



## the J-Man (Jul 31, 2009)

Vanos4:12PM said:


> Just another thanks to this board for all the invaluable information here. I would have not known w/o reading all the posts about it. Again, the CA was ok with grabbing one from the parts dept, the Sales Mgr just got a little pi$$y with me trying to charge me for it. Whatever, I didn't let it get to me.
> 
> Though I did get part #ending in 796 instead of 812? I guess I will see if it charges my Iphone next week.


 Cool, let us know if the 796 works. I've seen posts saying it is the same cable either way. :dunno:


----------



## bimmer_fam (Apr 16, 2007)

My dealer (not a board sponsor :angel: ) Provided the 6FL cable, but after my request. 

BTW in 2007 my car with 6FL option came with USB extension, which makes it easier to connect larger USB flash drives,etc. No cable this time... Good thing I have smaller thumb drive or I would have been driving around with central compartment opened...


----------



## FrankAZ (Feb 19, 2009)

My 2009 328i with Nav and iPod options came with a short USB extension cable when I collected it from the BMW Welt last June.

As the last poster indicates it is essential if you plan on using the USB connector in the glove compartment while driving (importing music for example).

That reminds me of another small inconvenience which I suppose is logically necessary. When I collected my car after redelivery I wanted to import many GB of mp3 music files onto the HDD. I quickly found that I had to do that either in many smaller 750MB selections or take the car for a looong drive. 750MB was just about all the car could accept before the auto shut-down occurred if I was doing it with the engine off in my garage. (I didn't want to keep popping out to twiddle something to keep the car awake).

Since the auto-shutdown was a hard one it used to crop whichever file was in the process of being copied at the time, and you wouldn't find out which one until much later when it wouldn't play. Since files are copied out of alphabetical order there was no way of determining which file was corrupted without playing them all. That means whenever it happened I had to scrub all my music and start again.

Every day I enjoy my car again. My car is 98%+ fantastic, but somehow the last <2% is what I post about. Sorry.

Frank.


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

FrankAZ said:


> For what it is worth, my (non board sponsor) CA wasn't familiar with the iPod cable for ED policy either, but he was a gentleman and without my doing anything other than mentioning it he went to the parts department to collect one for me. We agreed that I would return it if I ever collected another.
> 
> I used the cable through Europe and brought it back with me lest it get lost/confiscated during the car transport. Many months later when my car was redelivered I found a new (still in the bag) cable in the glove compartment. I gave the brand new iPod cable back to my CA and he was grateful for my remembering our agreement.
> 
> ...


I think someone at VDC made a mistake to put the 6FL cable in your car. I didn't get one in the car at re-delivery. On another note, can anyone confirm if the USB extension cable for the glove box is universally provided at Welt pickup? I didn't order 6FL this time and will be bringing a USB stick for loading and listening to music while on ED.


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

This thread has me VERY confused. :dunno: I don't own an iPod, I don't listen much to recorded music. But I do have an iPhone (for old fashioned phone calls, etc.) so I ordered "Smartphone Integration". This requires 6FL, which I am getting as it is included in the "Value Package". So now I have a few questions:

Do I need some cable to use my iPhone in the car (a 328xiT)?
Will the car charge the phone directly or via a cable?
Do I need to take the cable to Munich for the ED?
I guess I should make it clear that I have no idea of what all I'm gettting here or how it works. Can someone clue me in? Thanks. :angel:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

b-y said:


> This thread has me VERY confused. :dunno: I don't own an iPod, I don't listen much to recorded music. But I do have an iPhone (for old fashioned phone calls, etc.) so I ordered "Smartphone Integration". This requires 6FL, which I am getting as it is included in the "Value Package". So now I have a few questions:
> 
> Do I need some cable to use my iPhone in the car (a 328xiT)?
> Will the car charge the phone directly or via a cable?
> ...


You will have to order a snap-in adapter for this to work properly. You might want to take it with you. The SIA is not inexpensive btw.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

TGray5 said:


> I think someone at VDC made a mistake to put the 6FL cable in your car. I didn't get one in the car at re-delivery. On another note, can anyone confirm if the USB extension cable for the glove box is universally provided at Welt pickup? I didn't order 6FL this time and will be bringing a USB stick for loading and listening to music while on ED.


Ja, I agree - the Y cable was placed in the car in error. The USB extension cable is no longer provided btw.


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

JSpira said:


> You will have to order a snap-in adapter for this to work properly. You might want to take it with you. The SIA is not inexpensive btw.


Thanks. One follow-up question...do I also need the iPhone car charger (cigareete lighter) cable? (I have one and was planning to take it.)


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

b-y said:


> Thanks. One follow-up question...do I also need the iPhone car charger (cigareete lighter) cable? (I have one and was planning to take it.)


AFAIK the snap-in adapter will charge the iPhone. Shop around for the SIA - most dealers don't discount parts but some of the online dealerships (Crevier, if they still do online, is one example) are worth checking out.


----------



## mikeriley (Mar 20, 2008)

So you still have to buy the SIA in addition to ordering smart phone integration? Thats a bummer, might not be worth it. any experiences?


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

JSpira said:


> Ja, I agree - the Y cable was placed in the car in error. The USB extension cable is no longer provided btw.


 Ok, thanks for the info. I'll have to bring one.


----------



## suchee (May 26, 2009)

Do you have to order a special package(entertainment package) to get this I-Pod adaptor or is this a standard accessory that dealers have to give you?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

mikeriley said:


> So you still have to buy the SIA in addition to ordering smart phone integration? Thats a bummer, might not be worth it. any experiences?


Yes, that is correct. Since there are many different smartphones (and SIAs), you would need the one for your mobile phone/smartphone.

This has been the case for years with the SIAs for mobile phones before the smart phone integration.


----------



## blauner (Jul 11, 2007)

JSpira said:


> AFAIK the snap-in adapter will charge the iPhone. Shop around for the SIA - most dealers don't discount parts but some of the online dealerships (Crevier, if they still do online, is one example) are worth checking out.


getBMWparts.com has the snap in adapters for about $120, I ordered one a couple months ago. I think they are like MSRP of $150 or something.


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

The Ipod cable should be supplied for free by the dealer before the ED p/u , it's tagged as a warranty claim by the dealer.The cost of the additional snap in adaptor varies depending on the phone.Most Blackberry models are about 120. and the original Iphone piece is about 160 , the 3G about 180 and the 3GS is about 220, shop around , try different bmw parts departments. The Ipod cable seems to work only with the original Iphone,but not the others ,Apple really controls this. The purpose of ordering the snap in adaptor from the factory is to avoid the labor costs , you can always p/u the second piece that's necessary later . While this takes up some space in the armrest , it does charge the phone and offers better reception.


----------



## EYE4SPEED (Apr 19, 2010)

Do you have to order the Ipod cable (pay for it as an option) or is it complimentary if you do an ED? Sorry, lazy newb question.


----------



## 335dahling (May 12, 2010)

Very useful discussion. I just ordered a snap-in adapter for iPhone 3G to take to the Welt. Since I have 6NF I wouldn't need the iPod Y cable, right? I inferred that from reading another thread on 6NF and 6FL.

Now an altogether different question. The "track your BMW" feature on the web site lists all options I ordered except the 6NF. I asked my CA to check and he said not to worry, this would be updated when the order enters production. Well, it's 28 days to delivery and the configuration on the site was just updated correcting one minor error, but 6NF is still absent. Should I worry?


----------



## the J-Man (Jul 31, 2009)

335dahling said:


> Very useful discussion. I just ordered a snap-in adapter for iPhone 3G to take to the Welt. Since I have 6NF I wouldn't need the iPod Y cable, right? I inferred that from reading another thread on 6NF and 6FL.
> 
> Now an altogether different question. The "track your BMW" feature on the web site lists all options I ordered except the 6NF. I asked my CA to check and he said not to worry, this would be updated when the order enters production. Well, it's 28 days to delivery and the configuration on the site was just updated correcting one minor error, but 6NF is still absent. Should I worry?


 My car is not correct on track your bmw either. Car is already in production, but my CA says not to worry, so we'll see what happens. My car is also missing just 1 option - the HK sound system. Everything else is correct.


----------



## brooklynmark (May 5, 2010)

the J-Man said:


> :blah: You really should have used a board sponsor. :blah:


Yea, stay away from the "stealerships"


----------



## the J-Man (Jul 31, 2009)

I just did my paperwork and had the same issue as OP. CA seemed fine with giving me the ipod adapter, but parts apparently threw a fit. 

We agreed that I would buy the cable now, and I would be refunded when my car arrives at the dealer and they confirm there is no cable added from the VPC (which there won't be). 

Really annoying - BMW needs to fix this by communicating the issue to their dealer parts departments and/or just giving you the damn cable in Germany.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

the J-Man said:


> I just did my paperwork and had the same issue as OP. CA seemed fine with giving me the ipod adapter, but parts apparently threw a fit.
> 
> We agreed that I would buy the cable now, and I would be refunded when my car arrives at the dealer and they confirm there is no cable added from the VPC (which there won't be).
> 
> Really annoying - BMW needs to fix this by communicating the issue to their dealer parts departments and/or just giving you the damn cable in Germany.


Who is your dealer/BMW Center? :dunno:


----------



## the J-Man (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm in CO - my CA does about 40 ED's per year, and everything has gone off without a hitch, but he wasn't able to get the cable from the parts guy. That guy just wasn't going to let go of that cable without a death match.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

the J-Man said:


> I'm in CO - my CA does about 40 ED's per year, and everything has gone off without a hitch, but he wasn't able to get the cable from the parts guy. That guy just wasn't going to let go of that cable without a death match.


I think the death match may come tomorrow when BMW's e.d. dept. calls him:angel:


----------



## the J-Man (Jul 31, 2009)

JSpira said:


> I think the death match may come tomorrow when BMW's e.d. dept. calls him:angel:


 I hope the ED department does call them. In the end, I was ok buying the cable for now, because when my car is delivered, I'll be able to say "I told you so." And in cases such as this, that can be quite satisfying.

Perhaps I'll make quite the effort to locate the cable when my car is delivered. Perhaps look in the glove box, trunk, center console, behind the sun visors, under the hood, and then act very surprised that the cable was forgotton by the VPC. :angel:

The end blame for the iPod cable debacle lies with BMW, though. They need to iron out this kink, and I really didn't feel the need to fight it anymore with my CA as his hands were tied, and he has been great to work with, including a great deal on the car.

I know another fester on here will be going to the same CA soon on his ED order. I'll be interested to hear his experiences.


----------



## ikran (Mar 15, 2010)

Here's a video where a delivery specialist at the Welt makes a comment about the iPod cable and dealers. Watch around :40 seconds. Sometimes, the CA will take the path of least resistance; convince the client that they're misinformed.

My suggestion would be to contact the European Delivery Department via email; or just suggest contacting them. The ED department will set the CA straight.

135i European Delivery 2008 Edited
http://vimeo.com/5028367


----------



## SlamMan (Oct 8, 2009)

the J-Man said:


> I hope the ED department does call them. In the end, I was ok buying the cable for now, because when my car is delivered, I'll be able to say "I told you so." And in cases such as this, that can be quite satisfying.


That sucks. I did an ED through Schomp on the north end of Denver. They had no problem with giving me the cable. A good "I told you so" always makes my day.

I'll actually get to use my cable for the first time in a little over 9.5 hours.  Gotta go to bed now!


----------



## mrdirosa (Jun 15, 2006)

Signing the papers tonight - already mentioned the cable to Thom a couple of weeks ago, but I'll print the ED welcome package letter above. I'm not leaving his office until I get it :thumbup:

-Michael



the J-Man said:


> I hope the ED department does call them. In the end, I was ok buying the cable for now, because when my car is delivered, I'll be able to say "I told you so." And in cases such as this, that can be quite satisfying.
> 
> Perhaps I'll make quite the effort to locate the cable when my car is delivered. Perhaps look in the glove box, trunk, center console, behind the sun visors, under the hood, and then act very surprised that the cable was forgotton by the VPC. :angel:
> 
> ...


----------



## mrdirosa (Jun 15, 2006)

Had to purchase it :thumbdwn: Only $69 with my BMWCCA discount...

Should be able to return it once the car is redelivered though.



mrdirosa said:


> Signing the papers tonight - already mentioned the cable to Thom a couple of weeks ago, but I'll print the ED welcome package letter above. I'm not leaving his office until I get it :thumbup:
> 
> -Michael


----------



## the J-Man (Jul 31, 2009)

mrdirosa said:


> Had to purchase it :thumbdwn: Only $69 with my BMWCCA discount...
> 
> Should be able to return it once the car is redelivered though.


 Yup, same issue as I had. They seem to think that a cable will be in the car upon redelivery. It won't be. On a good note, though, I'm using my cable and it seems to charge the iphone, so it seems they might have remedied that issue with the 2011's.


----------



## kenhamm (May 29, 2008)

My CA is overnighting my cable to me, I dont leave until the end of July for Germany, he actually mentioned it to me when I signed the PO.


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

I got my cable during paper signing last weekend.......


----------



## Vanos4:12PM (Apr 20, 2007)

mrdirosa said:


> Had to purchase it :thumbdwn: Only $69 with my BMWCCA discount...
> 
> Should be able to return it once the car is redelivered though.


Wow, even with bringing in a copy from the ED welcome kit that clearly states the dealer supplys the cable?


----------



## Podsnap (May 26, 2010)

*Sorry to be so dense ...*

I apologize but I am a quite confused. Do I need:

6FL	IPOD & USB ADAPTER
6NF	SMARTPHONE INTEGRATION

and

OEM BMW E9x 3 Series Apple iPhone Snap-in Adapter? (I can't find the BMW part number -- this is from getBMWparts.com)???

Also, what is it that I need to get from the DEALER before I go off to Munich for ED?

Thanks.


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

Podsnap said:


> I apologize but I am a quite confused. Do I need:
> 
> 6FL	IPOD & USB ADAPTER
> 6NF	SMARTPHONE INTEGRATION
> ...


Join the club ("Confused and doing an ED", that is.) Here is what I think the answers are. Note there are several, depending more on what you *want *than on what you *need*. I'm sure someone will correct me as/if I mis-state things.

_Case 1 - Have an iPhone 3GS, want to use BT, don't listen to music. (My case, so it's listed first.)_
You don't need anything else so long as you have ordered the Premium Pkg to get BT. If you did also order 6NF, you need to buy a "faceplate" so you can plug your iPhone in and have it charge. It also lets your iPhone use the car's antenna (I think).

_Case 2 - Have a recent iPod and want to listen to music through the car's audio system._
You need to order 6FL. You need to pick up the cable from your dealer and take it to Munich as they do not supply them with the car. It should be free, but according to many above, that often is not the case.

_Case 3 - You have an iPhone 3GS, want to use BT and want to use it to listen to music._
Now it gets complicated. I think you need to order 6FL and get the cable. If you also want to have the car charge the phone, you also need to order 6NF and buy the faceplate. So maybe if you go the 6NF route, you don't need the cable???

Others should feel to correct any of the above if they are certain they know the answers. :angel:


----------

